# Another scared newby!!! *



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there!
Been lurking for a while but feel like i need real support now!!  Were due to start our injections for ivf next thursday and thought i had better prepare myself for the on slought of my body being put to human science!!!  I am a needle phobe and fainted whilst having one of my blood test done at the hospital (were on our 1 free go via the NHS!) What hope have i got of getting through the rest of the cycle if i can't even have blood taken!! 
Tho we have been waiting ages i can't believe its all going to start very soon!!  Were going to St Marys in Manchester any other people on here going there?
Any help, encouragement or advise would be greatly recieved!
Thanks
xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there

Like you I'm new, and can also identify wiht the idea of lurking for a while first!

This is a great place - from my limited experience so far - there's lots of lovely people with good advice, support and understanding. Something that's invaluable when going through this.

Poor you with the injections - but just keep telling yourself you will get through it!

I'm on my first round of IUI - my 2ww is up tomorrow - arghhhhhh!!!! So scared I'm at the stage where I don't want to know as I don't want to lose that possibility that I could be..... 

Good luck for next Thursday!

xxx


----------



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Dizzy one
Thanks for your reply it is really good to see how others are going on it distracts you from your own problems!!!  I bet you can't wait until tomorrow tho like you say it will be an end to the guessing game!  I have all this to come - tho please let us know how you go on tomorrow and think positive - thats what i keep telling myself anyway!!
Take care
xxx


----------



## Toptoots (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi There I am a newbie too and your mail touched me as I remember I was exactly the same. I might be able to help ease your mind. 

I went through my first cycle of IVF last October. The whole needle thing is quite worrying at first. I hate injections too and I didn't look forward to actually doing it myself and looking at the needle going in. The best thing is to do it yourself!!! Reason I say this is the fear of needles changes to "Ive got to do this" " this is my big chance to get pregnant"!!!. I injected my stomach the whole way through and i really didn't feel much and it became very easy to do after just a couple of days. If you really are struggling phone your local GP and ask if the nurse can help/guide you with the first one. It may give you the confidence you need on your first go to have someone who knows what they are doing with you. You will be surprised how easy it is when you have your first go. " I shouted "was that it" afterwards it was so easy.


Good luck

P.S my Big Big advice to maximise your chance on your IVF cycle (and you may not like this idea much either) is to use a acupuncturist. I didn't on my first time round and I really really wished I did. It will relax you and balance your emotions......... Oh and buy "Fertility plus for women" you can buy it on the internet at the nutri centre. It is the best vit supplement you can buy and I had to pay a Harley Street consultant to get this advice.


Let me know how you get on!!!!


----------



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Toptoots
Thanks you for your reply its great to get tips off you all and will look for those supplements are they the Marilyn Glenville ones?  Will have to work myself up to see about the acupuncturist!!! Where are you up to in your treatment now?  Sorry i am new so your details might be somewhere so sorry if your repeating yourself!!
Thanks again
xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Bruders333, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Having a fear of needles and IVF don't really go hand in hand! HOwever, many ladies have gone through it with a fear of needles and made it through so it can be done and, I am sure, when the time comes, you will find the incentive to do it far outweighs the fear of doing it. I would have a chat to the perosn who does your injection training about your fears though, as they might have some ideas on how to make it easier. The advice about acupuncture is good too but, if you don't like the idea of needles, what about relfexology instead?

I will leave you a few links to help you find your way about FF:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i have spent my whole life fainting when i have injections but by the end of my IVF course i was even doing my own - i am cured now!   course the fact that the IVF injections are into fat on your belly and only tiny needle not into a vien like a blood test helps, honestly though they didn't hurt, i had no bruises i started off not looking when DH did them, then looked then he was late one day and i thought hey i can do this and i did!  So honestly don't worry huns, plus you can always buy something called elma cream from chemists (about £3ish) and put tiny spot on first (its hte cream children use in hospital before injections) but really i am sure you wont need it


----------



## samantha 1973 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello

Good luck with your treatment    You will find lots of support here!!

sam xx


----------



## Lily4 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wanted to stop by and say hi, please do not be afraid, we are all here to support each other.

Much love and all the best with your journey.

Lilly4
xx


----------



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks all for your support its great on here i only wish i had joined ages ago!! 
One last thing have you all given up the caffine in the quest for a BFP  I have one vice in life and thats a good cup of tea!!  Would i be best switching to the decaf?
Any other tips greatfully received, and good luck  to you all too
xxxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i don't drink tea or coffee as don't like them (yeah weird i know) but there is a whole thread on peer support somewhere (maybe a couple of pages back now) about caffeine and which is best to drink.  Caffeine is in chocolate too and i certainly did not give that up.  I have stopped drinking coke though and could really murder one but will wait for babies to be born i think


----------



## Toptoots (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi again it's Toptoots, 

I have been going wild on a health mission since my first failed attempt of IVF in Nov....eating healthily...no caffeine tea...self diagnosis on hormone levels....self diagnosis on vitamin supplements...herbal supplements....acupuncture.....you name it. It can all get too much really.

Funny you mention the tea issue because I totally turned to decaf for ages thinking it was the best option.........Don't....have you're tea and enjoy it ....just maybe reduce the number of cups a day it won't do any harm. I have been told there is no evidence to back up the tea debate. I also found this great stuff called Chyawanprash which is a great healthy drink option...just a teaspoon in hot not boiling water. (My Harley street consultant loved it when I showed him what I found and told me to continue taking it and to dump all the other vitamins and potions I took). Check it out on http://www.pukkaherbs.com/file/c6440179bc053ff6ae80c1d6c3867f32/immunity--allergies.html

Gosh you want to know about me?....This is the first time I have told my story.....I don't no if its rude to tag onto your thread....hope you don't mind......well here goes!!!

Well Iv been trying for over 5 years after my miscarriage!!! I can't believe its that long and as each year has gone on I have been more fearful. Anyhow I got my chance in October last year with one of my NHS IVF cycles (I have 2 available to me). All was going well with the injections and the scans and at the end I over stimulated producing 37 follicles. (double the amount) My ovaries were huge and it was very painful and a very dangerous time for me. They collected 9 eggs 4 days early and I was over the moon. Over the weekend the eggs divided. 2 met grade 1 and all the others were all immature none of which could be frozen. BUT I HAD 2 GRADE 1 EGGS!!!

The two weeks waiting part is the hardest. I had taken time out of work to maximise my chances.I found myself relaxing in bed but still worrying and found it difficult to think of anything but my two eggs. This is where I think I should have been going to acupuncture to help me relax.

Unfortunately my period came the day before they asked me to take a pregnancy test. 

You have to wait 3 months before you can try again which brings me up to date. 2 weeks ago I went to visit my London hospital where they will perform my 2nd IVF cycle this month. However I got the biggest shock ever when I was told that I had complications and could not start my 2nd cycle as it was too dangerous for me. I was already on the lowest dose for IVF stimulation yet I over stimulated plus one of my ovaries is stuck right at the back and can not be accessed easily. Plus they now thought I may have POS. Everything is postponed for the moment whilst I retake all my investigation tests again.   

Along side my NHS treatment I had put myself on the waiting list to see a highly recommended private consultant. Lucky for me a cancellation came through and I managed to meet the most amazing man ever called Trevor Wing. To cut a long story short he told me I have a way to go before I can get pregnant. However he had no hesitation in telling me that I will be able to get pregnant naturally without IVF within the next 6-12 months. He throughly examined me via a scan and explained everything.    I have slight POS on one side and my ovaries are both in the correct position. (contradicting the NHS) All, and I say all, that needs addressing is my cycle. He explained that I ovulate the week before my period and this needs to be brought back to the middle of my cycle. If you ovulate late you may have fertilised the egg but your lining is ready to shed resulting in the obvious loss. Makes sense.

Diet is important eating at least 5 light balanced meals a day (protein/carbs and fat in every meal)
Taking fertility plus for women is important
Drinking water is important
Acupuncture I feel is very important

and I wish I had seen Trevor sooner so that i had a clearer picture on my body and my fertility health.

Gosh that was long sorry!!!!

Good luck tomorrow Bruders. I know it seems very scary but just take each day as it comes. Please let me know how your first day went  Don't worry you will be fine and just think you may have a growing baby at the end of it. Fingers crossed for you!!!! 

Toptoots x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Toptoots
Its great to hear from you again - my first injection isn't til next thurs but will let you know how i go on!  Your story is very interesting and really gets you thinking, you get told loads of contradicting info all the time! Our problem is my other half but everytime he gives a sample it has been improving so on one hand i am thinking we'll go for the ivf and see what happens but onh the other i think i wonder (even tho we have been trying 4 years!!) if it would ever happen naturally?!?
How is Trevor Wing going to address your ovulation?  have you got that far?
Keep me posted as it all sounds really interesting!
xxxxx


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Brunders
I spotted you on the St Mary's page, but just wanted to say hi. I am hoping to start tx soon at St Mary's and just wanted to wish you all the very best for Thursday, i will be thinking of you! 
I know how you feel about all the different information you hear, and all you want to do is do the best you can to make it work, i think the best advice i have heard is to do what is comfortable to you, eat well and try and relax (like it is that easy!) 
Let us know how you get on, 
Take care
Luv
Caroline


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

yes i took the marilyn glenville fertility plus for women vits too and i swear they helped me with my cycle, they aren't cheap (£30) but neither is a cycle and i think they are so worth it (DH took them too), i will take them right through my pregnancy (need to switch to antenatal plus at 12 weeks tho) as i have compared the labels to other pregnancy multivits and the others don't even come close!

you can find out about them here

http://www.marilynglenville.com/supplements/fertility_plus_women_men.htm

PS: word of advice though take after a big meal otherwise can make you feel sick


----------



## Toptoots (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ya Brunders,

It's a holistic approach using Chinese medicine. He will prepare herbs for me which shunts the blood round quicker. When I had my scan he measured my blood flow and it was really slow. This explains my miscarriage in the past if my blood was that slow then. The herbs will also regulate my cycle to ovulate in the middle. This is important for the egg to attach successfully. 

I think he can work with men also might be worth sending him an email to ask. If not I'm sure he can point you in the right direction. He is publishing a medical journal in the states this year on fertility issues and is very knowledgable.

Oh yes you can get fertility plus for men too.....thanks for reminding me Eggsharer!!!

Sleep well everyone xxxxxx 

Thanks again Brunders xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Bruders and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish you loads of luck with your treatment and that you get a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## AnnikaE (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi There,

I too am new and am about to start my injections on Sunday. I am nervous and excited all in one 

I hope it all goes ok and wishing you lots of


----------



## Toptoots (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello
  

Good Luck for tomorrow. Don't worry each day is a exciting step forward to a baby fingers crossed for you darling xxxxxx


Toptoots
xxx


----------



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you all your great - I am trying not to think to much about tomorrow tho in a way i am very excited! 
Will let you know how we get on and if the other half is brave enough to administer the first injection!! ha ha!!
Will probably be on here asking you all what to do as knowing me it will all go in 1 ear and out the other!!
Never mind - Positive thoughts!
Speak tomoz
xxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Bruders just blew you some bubbles for luck!!!


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i have blown you both up to lucky 7s bruders and armi


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Brunders,
Hope it went well for you today!
Sending you positive vibes   
LOL
Caroline


----------



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi All
What a day!  We arrived at St Marys for our lesson on how to administer the injections!!!  After the other half had his instructions on what to do he was let loose with the syringe!!!  And tho I was petrified he was a star and like you all said it didn't hurt when it went in it just stung when pushed it in!
So I am here to tell everone its nothing to be scared of - having fainted having a blood test I think I am a good test for pain!
So we carry on till the AF arrives then were back again for more dreaded blood tests!
Will keep you all posted
Thanks again for all your support and your lucky bubbles
xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Bruders - push the fluid in slower and it doesn't hurt if you push too fast it kinda backs up and hurts, when you put in needle and when you push out fluid do both slowish but obviously be firm pushing needle in (as skin can b tough sometimes!).  Good luck for a BFP!


----------



## Toptoots (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW well done my darling. Glad your first day went well. It great for all the newbie's to read youre story and see that you got through it all just fine xxxxx

Good Luck for a   take each day as it comes and rest loads.

Toptoots
xxxxxxxx


----------

